# Towbar For Chausson welcome 55



## maxandpax (May 5, 2010)

Any advice on fitting a towbar to our Chausson 55 would be welcome. We want to tow a small car and would be grateful for recommendations in the West Midlands area? 

Pax.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

One of the main fitters in the area are Total in Stoke.
Web page

Do a search on MHF you'll find some reports plus links to other installers..


----------

